# planting grass for new construction



## trimdoctor

I am finishing up my new home and plan to be in by Thanksgiving. I need help with coming up with a plan for planting new grass after back-filling is complete this week. I have about an acre to plant. I'm in Indiana and I don't know if it is too late in the year for planting seed. I have been told this is the best time to plant, but we haven't had much rain in the last couple months and I'm afraid it would never get started before winter. Also, how much grass seed do I need for 1 acre of grass?


----------



## JohnFRWhipple

*Planting Sod*

I layed down sod instead of seed. This time of year I might wait until spring anyway.

On a side note is your new roof properly vented? Hard to tell from the pictures but I would double check that...

JW


----------



## trimdoctor

thanks for concern, but there is ridge vent spanning entire roof line. Hard to tell from pics.


----------



## A. Spruce

I would define what is going to be the yard and install sod. Sod is instant green and can be used gently immediately and completely traffic tolerant within a month, whereas seed can take 6 months or more before it starts to fill in and be usable. You're going to want to plan and install your irrigation system before doing anything.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Have you guys priced an *acre* of sod? :whistling


----------



## Cole82

Tinstaafl said:


> Have you guys priced an *acre* of sod? :whistling


 Just bought 4 pallets of sod for $250 that was 1600sqf you do the math.

Cole


----------



## A. Spruce

Tinstaafl said:


> Have you guys priced an *acre* of sod? :whistling


Which is why I stated to "define the yard", meaning the area immediately around the house that will be yard as opposed to everything else that can remain scrub grass/pasture/multipurpose space that does not need to manicured lawn space. If the whole space is to be manicured, then seed would be the affordable option.


----------



## trimdoctor

I will definitely be planting seed. I will be mowing around 4 1/2 acres, and there is no way I can afford an acre of sod. My question is...is it too late to plant seed this year in Central Indiana? If it doesn't germinate will it still come up in spring? We have to plant seed on Presby septic system because of building code. I don't want to buy $400-$500 worth of seed and then have to replant in spring.


----------



## MSLiechty

Tinstaafl said:


> Have you guys priced an *acre* of sod? :whistling


 sod in quanitity is about $.30/ SF. sure its more expensive than a bag of seed but it instant too.


ML


----------



## natural1

I would go ahead and seed now. Apply about 10lbs per 1000 sq. ft. It is probably a bit too late in your area but some will come up. Here in NC the cut off is about thanksgiving for good results. Put down straw which will help keep the soil warm, reduce erosion and retain moisture. 

Ideally you need to water daily but with an acre that will be hard to do. You will probably need to re-seed again in the spring.

If it was me I would concentrate my effort and resources to just around the house for now and then seed the rest in the spring. In the south we seed in the fall. I assume in your climate most seed in the spring.


----------



## nailkiller1

Call the pros in your area 
Or seed dealers 
They will know whats best for your environment


----------



## mudpad

I have asked some of the sod growers here in Middle Tennessee what is the secret to getting a good stand of grass. They always say- sow it in late sept/ oct. , definitely not in the spring.

It may be getting a little late in the season, but if you can get it to germinate, it will go dormant and come back in the spring.

If you sow in the spring, it will germinate, and then die the first time it gets hot and dry, because it won't have the root system established.


----------



## Jaf

I'm in the Northeast.

If I were you I'd seed with annual rye grass. I believe "contractor mix" is pretty much annual rye grass. It's cheap and greens up quick and will get the conservation lady out of the picture. :thumbup: 

Problem is it won't hang in there through the winter. In the spring plant whatever grass is recommended for your area. That's when you want to lay out for the "real" seed. Here it would mostly consist of "Kentucky Blue Grass" with a bit of frescu mixed in.  Even in the good mixes they mix in some rye grass, just so the customer sees something growing within a week. That stuff dies off and the "real" grass grows in later.

Rye grass looks like wire. "Real" grass has wider, flatter blades. "Real" grass survives the winter, and if maintained will lead to a beautiful lawn. Rye grass, "contractor mix" will die out slowly, it will drive you nuts if you really want a good lawn.

Anyway, that's how its done here. Builder puts down rye. Whoever buys the house overseeds with Kentucky.


----------



## bryans

I would go ahead and plant the grass seed that you desire. First check with a local expert and see if hulled or unhulled grass seed would be better in your area. In addition to that grass seed I would also plant a premium perennial rye grass seed. I agree with planting 10lbs/ 1000sf of both types of seed.


----------



## griz

Have you checked in to Hydro seeding?

If not available/practical sow seed. I'd check with a local pro landscape supply house, where you'll be buying the seed anyways for how much. No matter what, plan on buying more seed in the spring.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie

You should check into hydromulch and stolons while your at it. A fraction of the cost of sod, and you get a big head start over seed.


----------



## dksturf

I am curious is there a need or how is the artificial turf industry in Indiana? :thumbsup:


----------



## pinwheel

trimdoctor said:


> I will definitely be planting seed. I will be mowing around 4 1/2 acres, and there is no way I can afford an acre of sod. My question is...is it too late to plant seed this year in Central Indiana? If it doesn't germinate will it still come up in spring? We have to plant seed on Presby septic system because of building code. I don't want to buy $400-$500 worth of seed and then have to replant in spring.


If you can get the seed to germinate yet, it will take off in the spring. Here in MO, we could easily have enough warm days left before hard winter to germinate grass seed. Personally, I'd give it a go & try to get it started. You'll have a better stand next spring if you can get it started now, verses starting it in the spring. The grass will be ahead of the competing weed seed & will help keep the weeds from germinating. Fertilizer, straw & plenty of water are the keys to getting a good stand in the fall. Don't skimp on the water. Keep it wet till it drops well below freezing. Fescue & the likes are cool season grasses. They grow strongest in the cooler months of the year.


----------

